# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  قرية جديتا

## mylife079

*قرية جديتا*  
*

* 
*طبيعة هذه القرية جميلة جدا" لانها تحتوي على منطقة حرجية والتي يوجد بها اشجار البلوط والمللول وكذلك تحتوي على محمية برقش وهذه المحمية تظم بعض من الحيوانات البرية مثل الغزال وطير الحجل وكذلك يوجد فيها ايضا" قصر لصاحب الجلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني اطال الله بعمرة** .* 
*وكذلك تحتوي هذه القرية على وادي الريان والذي كان يدعى بوادي اليابس إلا ان صاحب الجلالة الملك عبد الله الاول قام بتغيير اسمه بسبب ان احد مزارعي هذه القرية قام بإهداءة حبة ليمون فكانت هذه الحبة كبرية للغاية فسائل من اي مكان تم احضار هذه الليمونة فاجابة احد الموجودين بانها من وادي اليابس فصدرة الارادة الملكية السامية بتسميتة وادي الريان ومن ثمار هذا الوادي 1 الرمان 2الليمون 3التين 4 المشمش 5 الايجاص 6 الكرز 7 الجوافة 8التوت وكثير من طيبات الثمار . ويوجد في هذا الوادي طاحونة من اقدم الطواحين في المملكة وقد تبين انها تعود للعصر العثماني .* 
*ويحد القرية من الشمال والغرب والشرق قرى محافظة اربد ومن الجنوب قرى محافظة عجلون .*
*ويبلغ عدد سكان هذه القرية 45 الف نسمة ،ومن العشائر التي تسكن هذه القرية 1 بني ملحم 2 الربابعة 3 بني مفرج 4الكساسبة 5 الخطاطبة 6الزيوت 7 الغشمري 8الحورية .*

**

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (59):  :SnipeR (59):

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]والله جديتا كتير حلوة كنت ازروها بشكل يومي 

فعلاً جميلة

[/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا إلك يا محمد على المعلومات الرائعه عن قريتنا  اللي بنعتز فيها 

 :SnipeR (27):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

thnaks

----------


## mylife079

الف شكر على المرور جميعا

----------

